# Rasmussen's Extreme-C



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice pics of the polka dot Colnago Rasmussen rode (and stayed upright on) into Paris:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/tour05/tech/?id=/tech/2005/features/tour05/bikes4

Sweet Cinelli bars, though the Dura-Ace hoods look rather clunky and out of place. ;-)

Other Extreme-C eye candy-

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/tour05/tech/?id=/tech/2005/features/tour05/rasmussen_colnago

Not a fan of the cluttered lettering on the new star fork.


----------

